# 80's style rock with furry lyrics



## CanzetYote (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for arena rock songs with furry based lyrics (created by actual furries, not just some non-furry artist doing a song about wolves or something like that). I'm talking about music influenced by bands like Journey, REO Speedwagon, Survivor and Asia to name a few done by furry musicians. I especially love Van Halen Jump-esq keyboards and strong, ultra-catchy choruses. Anyone know what I'm talking about?

I'm talking about this kinda music:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAl4jeJPtNQ


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not really sure such exist, and I'm personally hoping it doesn't. That linked song was horrible, and not arena-rockish at all. :C


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 21, 2010)

Those guys really have the 80's AOR sound down pat. By which I mean they ripped that synth line right out of a Van Halen song.

I agree though, that's pretty bad. D: The guy's voice just doesn't work with that style of music. As for furry AOR, your guess is as good as mine. You don't often find real furry bands, especially not in a style as production-heavy as AOR.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 22, 2010)

idk, the that nine inch nails song which basically has it all. though he says like an animal, not really like he's yiffing a bitch or whatever. 

go make some i dont think ive heard any yet unless it totally underground. lyrics like that would be. kept off mainstream untill something happened where all of a sudden being furry was cool or something......

http://myspace.com/t33mr0cket


----------



## Raxel (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm the guitarist and songwriter from Chillimayo. OP, we released our second song recently: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2agur-4QKM&feature=related - It's more of a reimagined AOR song with modern production.
Furthermore, you can find a LOT of bands (who are much better than us) who have carried the torch of AOR/Melodic Rock alive at www.melodicrock.com


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol I think that guy just googled his song or something and signed up for FA to do some self-promotion.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm really not hearing Area Rock in that chillimayo song :v And I swore I heard a bit of autotune in there too. 

Pretty awful overall. I'll take real AOR over these any day :v


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guitarist dude. Your singer sucks. Get a new one! >:V


----------



## virus (Aug 23, 2010)

Why the fuck does it need to have "furry" lyrics? Thats kind of stupid...


----------

